# Anyone hear or been to Carl's Aquarium?



## laurahmm (Apr 1, 2010)

Found this post on kiji. He says he has panda shrimps??? Was wondering if anyone has visited and what did you think? He is not listed on the list of stores here.

http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-pets-oth...-Crystal-shrimp-freshwater-W0QQAdIdZ277311167

Here is their website:

http://www.carlsaquarium.com/contact/contact.htm


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2011)

they are not the Pandas you are thinking they are. A local wholesaler is calling Crystal Blacks, Pandas, and I'm pretty sure Carl is buying the shrimps from them. Most of the other shrimps Carl has listed is on their current availability list as well.


----------



## vaporize (Apr 10, 2006)

Been to carl's once, it's a very small cozy place 

Carl does videos on youtube about fish keeping things in general, but it always give me a headache because it's too shaky LOL


----------

